

David Foster Wallace: "Are some things still worth dying for?" - guiseroom
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2007/11/just-asking/306288/

======
Millennium
To call any death a price worth paying is widely seen as unempathetic. In a
culture where empathy is deemed the core value -not quite a settled question
in the US, but it has been known to sway elections from time to time- treating
even a single death as too many is the natural result. That, in turn, leads us
to today.

